

Ask HN: How do you create a small development shop business plan? - mrblues

I'm in the process of creating a simple business plan, well actually it's more like an spreadsheet of what to expect.<p>How much income will we generate? how much time we will dedicate to finding project vs actual work vs training?
How much will we pay employees and so on...<p>Did you write one for your freelancing company?
Can you recommend any useful information or template?<p>any additional tip is welcome.<p>thanks!
======
dylanhassinger
Productize your services.

Have standard website packages, or monthly retainer packages, or prepaid hour
packages, or a strict control on how many hours you bill a month.

Now that you've packaged them up into units, you can compare it to your burn
rate, and see how many of those units you need to sell per month.

The smaller the unit, the harder life is gonna be. My advice: Skip the hassle
and go make a scalable product :)

